# Crescent watch - case query



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find a replacement case for this Crescent watch, but to no avail - what would be the best option please? The case itself has fixed bars, but has sustained some strange kind of damage in the opposite ends are broken off. The actual watch is fine - and a nice looking thing and I'd like to start wearing it as it would look good on my wrists, not having a miniscule dial. Not heard of the brand though - it's got Made in France at the bottom, but that's all... familiar to anyone?

Also, does anyone recognise the tank watch in the second image? No makers details at all visible on it. Just on the off chance...

All help gratefully received...

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, you may be able to get a replacement case if you measure the movement and dial size. Watches of this period tended to be a pretty standard size. You have to be careful of the height of the stem and that the crystal has clearance for the hands as that can cause issues.

I have been trying to replace a damaged case of mine but it is an unusually large case for it's age, 1940s. It is solid 18ct gold with teardrop lugs and one of the lugs is missing, I can't find anything like it for a half reasonable price.


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm working on getting a replacement case for the Crescent as we speak - slow but getting there. Still nothing on the brand though... anyone?

Incidentally, the tank watch has an ETA 735 inside it, 15 jewels, which makes it somewhat elderly I gather. No branding though, just the shamrock ETA stamp on the movement. It's also been serviced and works fine - was just dry inside...

Chris


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Did you ever sort out your broken case?

I have a similar looking 'Crescent' branded watch that runs but doesn't work well (having not been serviced for at least 20 years), and was looking on here to see if it was worth servicing. External diameter 33mm. The back is however very different. You might just be able to fit your movement into it. If you are still looking I'll try to post pictures.

I am not sure how I came to own the Crescent - I have just always had it. Are they a notable brand?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Carlos Fandango said:


> I have been trying to replace a damaged case of mine but it is an unusually large case for it's age, 1940s. It is solid 18ct gold with teardrop lugs and one of the lugs is missing, I can't find anything like it for a half reasonable price.


 It being 18ct it might be easier to get a new lug soldered on...it would require hand making one but is doable if you are willing to spend some money...


----------



## Automedon (Sep 11, 2016)

Francis Urquhart said:


> Did you ever sort out your broken case?
> 
> I have a similar looking 'Crescent' branded watch that runs but doesn't work well (having not been serviced for at least 20 years), and was looking on here to see if it was worth servicing. External diameter 33mm. The back is however very different. You might just be able to fit your movement into it. If you are still looking I'll try to post pictures.
> 
> I am not sure how I came to own the Crescent - I have just always had it. Are they a notable brand?


 Hi Francis

No I haven't yet... I'm still hunting. I'd be interested in seeing yours if possible.

From what I can see, it's a French make... noisy little brute as well!

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Uploading proper pictures has defeated me. For now, here's a rubbish snap, but I will try again.



PS it does also say 'Made in France' on the dial and on the back, so you are right about the nationality.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Aha, I think I have the hang of this now.


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

To give an idea of size (against a metric ruler):










And the back:


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

Chris

Let me know if you think your movement would fit into this case and we can maybe sort something out. The end result would presumably be a bit of a bodge, as they are plainly quite different models, but at least it would be better than putting it into a non-Crescent case.

Regards

FU


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> It being 18ct it might be easier to get a new lug soldered on...it would require hand making one but is doable if you are willing to spend some money...


 Hello, sorry to resurrect this thread but I thought I'd let you know that I have decided to get the case that I mentioned above fixed. It's with the Jewellers at the moment to get a new lug made and attached. £140 quoted but as I think there is probably double that value at least just in the case I think it's worth it.

It was my first ever vintage watch and I still love it. I've attached some before pictures and a shot of the dial in a different case to keep it safe for the time being. Cant wait to see it back together again. I've always looked out for Helvetia's ever since. Nice in house movements and they made some really interesting dials and cases.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good to hear it, I always enjoy effort being put into keeping vintage watches alive, be sure to report back when it is done, it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

JoT said:


> Good to hear it, I always enjoy effort being put into keeping vintage watches alive, be sure to report back when it is done, it will be interesting to see.


 Should have it back weekend after this. Bit nervous to be honest but this jeweller makes their own jewellery so hopefully it wont be beyond them. Just ordered a new crown and I need some female spring bars. I'll report back when it's done.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

Got the case back yesterday.

Here is a new thread I started on it.


----------

